# 8 Month Old Hyper Puppy



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

Hopefully this is the right topic to post this in. My pup will be 8 months next week and he has been to various trainers (puppy socialization, basic obedience, private training, a 1-week board and train while on a trip, and reactive rover class). The trainers have noted he is hyper vigilant, overly excited, has trouble calming down, has high impulsivity, medium to high anxiety, and reactivity. Last night was his last class of the reactive rover class and the trainer recommended we see a behaviorist vet to talk about supplements/meds for impulse control. Another trainer previously brought up the possibility of anxiety meds as well.

This is our first dog and yes, he is hyper and has trouble relaxing/calming down, but we were hoping this is normal puppy behavior and not something to have to drug. The trainer last night said most dogs spend about 80% of the time sleeping. I'm not sure about this. In the house, he is pretty good, but he does always need to have something to do, he doesn't just lay around. If he's not playing or chewing on a toy or chew, he is walking around looking for something to do. He sometimes seems restless and paces instead of settling down, including at night when I can hear him going in and out of the dog door out to the garage/kennel. We've tried rewarding him for calm behavior and laying down next to the couch, etc. but he doesn't really relax unless he's tired out from some activity. And getting him some activity can be difficult since he has the reactivity issues, but we do our best with playing with him and doing training and puzzle games, etc. I've also tried supplements including an Adaptil plug in, HomeoPet anxiety relief drops, and Zesty Paws Calming Bites. I'm not sure if any of these are actually working.

Does this sound like normal adolescent puppy behavior or should we talk to this behaviorist vet?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You should definitely take him to see the behaviorist/vet as the trainer advised. The behavior you described is not sound like usual adolescent puppy behavior. The good news is there are effective treatments for anxious dogs in most cases...


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

80% sleeping for an adult, but not so much active puppies. GSDs who have drive and the energy to meet those drives are generally a bit bonkers, though there are always a few couch potatoes and of course, having an off switch in the house is important. I'm amazed when my girl decides to settle down, and that normally happens around 9 PM after a long day of rambunctious activities and training. She's just about 7 and a half months. She's an angel if she has something to chew on, like a Whimzee, Bully stick, Cheese chew, etc.

Have the trainers you worked with trained extensively with the breed or have a strong background with them?


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

Femfa: No, none of the trainers we've had specialize in German Shepherds. I was recently referred to one who works with GSDs and have just contacted them this morning.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't medicate him. For some of these dogs, and I have one, settle down starts as an obedience. Instead of spending time trying to wear him out, I'd spend the time building a routine that includes down time, even if its in a crate. I think what helps the most is when they know its time to do something and now its not. It becomes predictable so they aren't so anxious.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

Steve,

I like this idea, and we have actually started to put him in the crate for a while in the evenings, and he does settle right down in there.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What Steve said.A predictable routine including down time.^^^


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You don't want to fall into trying to keep him entertained Lorax, that just makes him dependent on it. First thing I'd do is never mind any group setting for training. Is he reactive or just frustrated because for him its all like a big tease where he never gets to satisfy himself. Its tough sometimes to train your dog in a way that's honestly productive in those settings. Behaviorist/Vet, Lol. No thanks. Fill your head with nonsense and sell you prescriptions when the nonsense doesn't work? A good trainer in obedience with some one on one time will help you a lot more.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

Steve,

Regarding the reactivity, he barks and lunges when he sees another dog but when he gets to meet another dog he is super playful and friendly. But he is also reactive to cars going by and occasionally a person. I think he's scared of the cars, but with respect to the people, maybe he is just frustrated that he can't get to them to meet. He does get frustrated in class when there is a lull and they are explaining the next thing, he starts whining and jumping around like, "let's do something"! As I said, we are looking into another trainer and we have been working on impulse control exercises and I just learned about the Relaxation Protocol, so I started trying to do that as well. The routine still doesn't help him being super excited/hyper when he's out in public though...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

See, I would bet working one on one with him with the other trainer and staying out of the classes, will end the majority of those things. The level of attention to you with a dog that really wants to do something will help make the cars mean less, same with people and dogs. A German Shepherd is a lot more alert and aware of things then some other breeds. There's individual temperaments and different levels of drive, that stuff, but just in general I think you'll like following a plan of teaching behavior and later on adding distractions like cars, people, and dogs rather then going right into the distractions. That's what I found with my dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

OP, just what kind of physical exercise is he getting? Does he ever get off leash time?


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

He has been getting fetch time in the backyard, that is his only off leash time.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Some free movement, exploring, hunting around can de-stress them.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I will say I have zero experience with dogs other than my current 9 month old pup. I have made mistakes and gotten something right. 

There is no way my pup sleeps 80% of the time. 

I have a very loud 5 year old at home and a mellow 12 year old. Having a wild child running around all the time did not help any in training our pup to relax! Our puppy did NOT ever just lay around was/is a pacer and always wants something to do. He is crate trained and will settle in the crate, but we had to train calm outside of the crate in the home. I have had to work on just doing nothing. We do keep him mentally and physically active we are lucky to have 12 acres where he can run, but dang dog sometimes you just got to do nothing. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_devil.png

It is not just inside the home honestly we are working towards training calm everywhere we go. It is like desensitizing the dog to the world. I start at distance from stimulus where the pup is comfortable calm then slowly reducing that distance maintaining calm over time. I do this by training and going for walks outside the home at parks and such during not busy times this means some very early mornings for me. I will take a long line and place fetch, train and let him explore. I watch really close for anything that might distract him and I get him close to me and we walk away if need be. Now that the fall is here with the rain parks are not busy so I think winter will be great for training. 

He still does not sleep at all during the day when we are home which is 95% of the time. Just over the last month or so he will plop down in the floor or his bed and rest or chew on something or entertain himself with a toy. I am not saying the trainers are wrong although I would refuse to medicate. I do not have that kind of experience. I am just speaking from my experience. As my pup gets older and with effort on our part it gets better. We trained the Place command in the home and it took a while it is also still a work in progress, but that has been a life saver for us. I think if I were you I would focus on less environmental stimulation and focus on calm environments until the dog shows he is ready for more, it is what we are doing. We still have a long way to go but it gets better all the time. My pup is still super excited to see people and dogs so on the leash we keep a distance. I do not allow leashed introductions for other dogs and I try the same with people, but fail sometimes. If he can’t control his excitement then it’s a situation he is not ready for, I have come to realize, so we slow down and go one step at a time. 

I have come to notice I see young puppies out in the world or adult dogs. I see very few young dogs I actually have seen none, I think that says something about the fact it takes training, time and maturity for these dogs to be able to compose themselves in certain situations. Exposure to not interaction with. Sorry for the wall of text, I have a hard time keeping things short.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

^this made me LOL @Steve Strom!



> Behaviorist/Vet, Lol. No thanks. Fill your head with nonsense and sell you prescriptions when the nonsense doesn't work?


I have a good friend who works in this field, and I think she's very good at her job...

That being said OP, the odds are definitely stacked in favor of resolving your dog's anxiety issues with obedience. But I have personally seen 2 GSDs that required medication in order to function well...so unfortunately it does happen. Hopefully not in your case.

All the best!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Lorax said:


> He has been getting fetch time in the backyard, that is his only off leash time.


What else do you do for physical exercise? 

I can't speak for others but my show line is very high energy.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

He also plays tug and runs around the house, we also play ball in the house when it's raining outside. Others have told us to worry more about the mental stimulation than the physical exercise.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> ^this made me LOL @Steve Strom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every once in a while my judgemental, dismissiveness shows through. I usually try to balance it with my cynical, sarcasm. What great qualities, huh?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorax said:


> He also plays tug and runs around the house, we also play ball in the house when it's raining outside. Others have told us to worry more about the mental stimulation than the physical exercise.


Yeah, but that mental stimulation includes seeing the world. I'd quit doing anything in the house even if its raining. Never create the anticipation you may play where you want him to settle down.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Lorax said:


> He also plays tug and runs around the house, we also play ball in the house when it's raining outside. Others have told us to worry more about the mental stimulation than the physical exercise.


Others were wrong. Although mental stimulation is important, physical activity is paramount to a dog's health and mental well being.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Lorax said:


> He also plays tug and runs around the house, we also play ball in the house when it's raining outside. Others have told us to worry more about the mental stimulation than the physical exercise.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree with @MineAreWorkingline 

It sounds like your pup is under exercised, this may be the root cause of the issues all by itself, and even if it is not, more exercise will certainly help with the anxiety and restlessness!

Starting around 6 months and definitely by 7-8 months old I really really had to up my boy's exercise in order to live with him. It was not an obedience issues with my guy just a need to MOVE. 

Mental stimulation is absolutely important, but it is no replacement for physical exercise. These dogs were bred to work and move all day long. 

keep in mind that gsds are trotters, leashed walks at a human pace don't really count as exercise, they are more for mental stimulation, bonding, and obedience practice.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> I agree with @*MineAreWorkingline*
> 
> It sounds like your pup is under exercised, this may be the root cause of the issues all by itself, and even if it is not, more exercise will certainly help with the anxiety and restlessness!
> 
> ...



Im with Voodoo on this. Walk em run em. Throwing tennis balls w a chuckit can go a long way. A tired GSD is a good GSD.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Usually schools have ball fields that are fenced, or churches, or soccer fields...there are lots of options outside of a dog park where you can safely let your dog stretch his legs. I used to take my dog out to sauvies island, and several times to the rose park by the zoo.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

One other thing you might consider is switching to a raw diet. That may help his anxiety and impulsiveness as well .


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

Everyone, thanks for all the suggestions! We are feeling a lot more optimistic now and definitely are not going to see the vet about drugs.

Tim, Those are great ideas, and one of our frustrations was thinking of a place where we could go off leash without running into other dogs. We live right near a school so we will definitely try that. Sauvie Island is a great suggestion - sounds like you are from Portland? We are going to take him to Hagg Lake tomorrow, I can't wait!

Az_girl, Yes, we have thought of that also. He currently eats some pre-made raw with his kibble and he hates kibble anyway so I will look into this more.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Lorax, with this being your first dog, I'd suggest taking it easy before you cut him completely loose in the great outdoors. If I was you, I'd either start off in a fenced area like the fields, or keep him on a long line in completely open space and make sure you have a solid recall. Not every dog is compliant about following, or coming to you. The confidence in you can effect that.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 12, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Hey Lorax, with this being your first dog, I'd suggest taking it easy before you cut him completely loose in the great outdoors. If I was you, I'd either start off in a fenced area like the fields, or keep him on a long line in completely open space and make sure you have a solid recall. Not every dog is compliant about following, or coming to you. The confidence in you can effect that.


Steve,

Understood. We definitely don't want to lose our boy!


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Whew - after reading all these comments, I think I've gotten lucky! Sitka is 3/4working line 1/4 show and he sleeps All The Time!! 

Granted I give him 2-3 walks a day, 1 off leash hike a week, and, if I wake up early enough, fetch in a nearby field before anyone else gets outside. It's all to make up for no yard and a small apartment! With that, he happily lazes at my feet 90% of the time we're at home.


----------

